# Fender Concert (Rivera-Era) - Thoughts?



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Howdy Folks,

Anyone here have any experience with early 80's Fender Concert amps? These were the ones produced during Fender's 'Rivera-Era'.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

There were some great amps in that era.

Take the Super Champ for example, everybody wants one!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And the Princeton Reverb II


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a Concert for a few months. Sounded great, but weighed a ton (I must be getting old)


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> There were some great amps in that era.
> 
> Take the Super Champ for example, everybody wants one!


I don't know. I think the Super Champ is a tad bit over-rated. Other than it's small size, what can it do that the Princeton Reverb II, Deluxe Reverb II and Concert (from the same era) can't do? Don't get me wrong, I think it's a nice little amp, but jeez, they're selling from anywhere between $700-1000 now.



Scottone said:


> I had a Concert for a few months. Sounded great, but weighed a ton (I must be getting old)


I was hoping you'd chime in. I recalled you mentioned it in one of my older posts ("underrated amps").

I've heard mixed stories. Some folks say it's nothing special and seem to absolutely hate the gain channel, while others say it's decent.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Theres a guy on the Fender Discussion Page (forum) by the name of SMark who has at least 2 and I believe has had 1 or 2 more. He mods them or has them modded, I must say the clips he's posted sound spectacular. You might do some searching there for more info.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> I've heard mixed stories. Some folks say it's nothing special and seem to absolutely hate the gain channel, while others say it's decent.


I liked the gain channel as long as wasn't set too dirty. It had a really nice mild break-up tone IMO.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Scottone said:


> I liked the gain channel as long as wasn't set too dirty. It had a really nice mild break-up tone IMO.


Personally, I used to really like Fender gain - I owned a Super 60 and Super 112 (both red knob post-Rivera designs) and thought both had nice gain tones. However, that was before I got into boutique amps. The Bruno, Bad Cat and Top Hat may have ruined other amps for me.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I like those Rivera Fender amps. I have had a Deluxe, a Princeton a twin and a Concert. I had a 1x12 Concert as my main amp for a few years. I just changed out the speaker and had my tech make the mid boost foot switchable.
I'd say buy it if you are hedging.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Darn it! I had a line on a Concert (Rivera era) for under $500. It didn't have the footswitch, so I hesitated, and it sold. Argh!!!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Rivera line of Fender amps*

I just sold one to a fellow member, and I have to say it was a little tough to let the old girl go! I have an abundance of amps in my collection and had to "thin the herd". I'll have to say if your a Reverb lover, it has some of the best I've heard. Nice warm sound out of this amp, that's for sure. Very pedal freindly as long as you use the clean channel. If you have an oppertunity to own one, just do it!, and dont think too hard about it. You won't be dissapointed. I found that the stock speaker leaves a little to be desired, so I would step up to a Weber or JBL. I still satisfy my craving because I still have a "Rivera Super Champ" which I will never sell. Good luck!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

urko99 said:


> I just sold one to a fellow member, and I have to say it was a little tough to let the old girl go! I have an abundance of amps in my collection and had to "thin the herd". I'll have to say if your a Reverb lover, it has some of the best I've heard. Nice warm sound out of this amp, that's for sure. Very pedal freindly as long as you use the clean channel. If you have an oppertunity to own one, just do it!, and dont think too hard about it. You won't be dissapointed. I found that the stock speaker leaves a little to be desired, so I would step up to a Weber or JBL. I still satisfy my craving because I still have a "Rivera Super Champ" which I will never sell. Good luck!


I am sure I saw one posted recently for about $700. Was that yours?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

vds5000 said:


> I am sure I saw one posted recently for about $700. Was that yours?


I recently had it posted on KiJiJi for 750.00 firm.:rockon2:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, it must have been the same one. I wish I bought the one I saw for under $500. Actually, it was going to cost me $400.

As they say 'He who hesitates...sucks'.


----------



## VicLesniak (Aug 30, 2010)

*Fender Concert II amps*

Hi,

I have a 1983 Concert II and did some simple mods and WOW world class tone from both channels.
Definately the best amp I've ever owned black faced clear clean channel and Dumble tones in OD channel.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> Yes, it must have been the same one. I wish I bought the one I saw for under $500. Actually, it was going to cost me $400.
> 
> As they say 'He who hesitates...sucks'.


Wow, $400 for a Rivera concert is a steal! Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure the Rivera Era Fender amps were handwired.


----------



## gregsguitars (Aug 16, 2010)

Get a Silverface , be happy.


----------

